# Orchideen Lucke 100 Year anniversary



## Marc (Jul 23, 2011)

The German orchid nursery "Orchideen Lucke" is celebrating their 100 year anniversary this weekend. I visited the celebration this morning. A party tent was errected, and all guests were welcomed with a glass of "sekt". In the tent people could sit down to drink some coffee or a glass of beer. But enough chit chat, let's get to the photo's.

From the tent you could enter the area that is normally used for potting but a nice show had been build in the location were the potting table normally is.

Here are some shots from this area:






















Paph. callasum





Paph. niveum





Phal. Penang Girl


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2011)

In another section of the greenhouse there was also a small exposition of a society from Dortmund if I remember it correctly.

Dendrobium cuthbertsonii 





Dendrobium cuthbertsonii 















Paph. parishii





Paph. concolor





Paph. godefroyae





Of course I've seen plenty of other nice plants but I didn't feel like shooting pictures all the time and of course there were plants to be bought so I had to divide my attention.

I only bought two and I want to thank all the enablers here on this forum. Photo's of them are to be found somewere else.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 23, 2011)

mmm.... parishii


----------



## Shiva (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy 100th Orchideen Lucke. :clap:


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a link to the other topic I started with the two plants I bought this morning.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21865


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool pics Marc, thanks for showing!!!! Jean


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pics , Marc! Especially to see the cuthbertsoniis drives me crazy. I'll explain in another thread.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Hakone (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Hakone (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Hakone (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2011)

I knew I should have made a topic about this, we could have shaked hands. Were you the person manning the small stand with the Cyps?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Hakone (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2011)

I tried to take a shot of that group of caudatums but for some reason I couldn't get the lighting right on my compact.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello Marc,

I bought the Ultima Ratio cypripedien : candidum and münster


----------



## Hakone (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Hakone (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## paphioboy (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy cow! That place must be huge to have a celebratory display this BIG....


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 24, 2011)

Wonderful pics and great place to visit...! Thanks...!


----------



## Hakone (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Lanmark (Jul 24, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm...pardon me while I go wipe the puddle of drool off of myself. :drool:


----------



## labskaus (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all those nice pics!

They have nice stuff for sale when they come to shows. Obviously the nursery is worth a visit too, maybe I come in Octobre when they host a judging session...


----------



## Marc (Jul 27, 2011)

labskaus said:


> Thanks a lot for all those nice pics!
> 
> They have nice stuff for sale when they come to shows. Obviously the nursery is worth a visit too, maybe I come in Octobre when they host a judging session...



It is indeed, I've been there a couple of times now and the Jorg and his team are all very friendly people. And in the near future I expect them to offer a lot of nice paphs as they have plenty big compots in their young plant section.

Unfortunately I wont be able to attend the judging on the 1st of october as it coincides with the anual event of the Dutch Orchid Society.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks you two, Great picture show! Very well grown plants for a nursery.


----------



## Marc (Jul 27, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks you two, Great picture show! Very well grown plants for a nursery.



Not all plants are grown by the nursery, there was for instance a group of plants that included the cuthbersoni's that was provided by a orchid society based in a city close to the nursery.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2011)

Great show -- thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanx. Do you know what this is?


Hakone said:


> [


----------



## Hakone (Jul 28, 2011)

paphiopedilum dianthum

another dianthum and diathum album


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2011)

:sob: So unfair.. thanx.

Wait a minute! Are these yours!?!?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 30, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanx. Do you know what this is?



did i miss something? 
that's a parishii


----------



## Marc (Jul 31, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> did i miss something?
> that's a parishii



That's what I was thinking as well................


----------

